# New IRT - MMA Intensive Class Video Clip up at YouTube!



## Brian R. VanCise (Oct 5, 2007)

Enjoy!

[yt]AoZMPXkyrHE[/yt]


----------



## kalikg (Oct 5, 2007)

Very cool, thanks for sharing!


----------



## MJS (Oct 5, 2007)

Great clip Brian!!:ultracool


----------



## dungeonworks (Oct 8, 2007)

Not only was it a cool clip, but MAN!  You dojo setup looks GREAT!

Gary


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Oct 8, 2007)

dungeonworks said:


> Not only was it a cool clip, but MAN! You dojo setup looks GREAT!
> 
> Gary


 

Thanks Gary, kalikg and MJS for the kind responses.  I enjoyed the teaching side of it myself. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Gary thanks for the compliment on the Training Hall.  We are a small but *testing the limits* type of Training Hall.


----------



## newGuy12 (Oct 8, 2007)

That's a nice motion.  Notice how skillfully the man goes from the mount position to the side there.  BAM.  Very quickly, very skillfully.


----------



## Marvin (Oct 8, 2007)

Nice Brian!


----------



## simplicity (Oct 17, 2007)

Nice school Brian.....I'm here in Southeast Michigan. If you guys are ever in the need of a JKD Instructor to do a seminar or workshop...I have trained with eight of Bruce Lee's Oringinal student and recognized/certified as an instructor in it....Give me a call....I see that you have trained in it some...Good training to you and your school...Good luck in the future...



Keep "IT" Real,
John McNabney (2nd Gen. JKD Instructor)
www.purpledragonstudio.com


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Oct 17, 2007)

simplicity said:


> Nice school Brian.....I'm here in Southeast Michigan. If you guys are ever in the need of a JKD Instructor to do a seminar or workshop...I have trained with eight of Bruce Lee's Oringinal student and recognized/certified as an instructor in it....Give me a call....I see that you have trained in it some...Good training to you and your school...Good luck in the future...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

Hey John sounds good.  We are booked up with seminars til 2009 but I will give you a call in a few weeks to discuss a seminar in the future.  I have always enjoyed training in Jeet Kune Do and was training in it at a very early age when Dan Inosanto would roll through Michigan, Chicago,etc.    Take care.


----------

